# New Pics - Feb 03, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Feb03

I'm covering for my permitted rehabber friend again .. last
Thursday through next Tuesday .. she's doing a pretty good
business in rehab birds. Also a lot of other pics .. a little something
for just about everyone.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice group of photos! That seagull has an impressive looking beak. It must have been one heck of an impact to injure him so badly. Hope he is able to recover from this damage.

The crow has to be in horrible pain. Does the wing look repairable?

I can't imagine how you would treat an injured goldfinch - they are such small birds!

The photo of the Canada goose is very interesting. The feet and body are so symmetrical, like a statue!

That army of gulls look like they're marching in formation. I believe the pigeon in the foreground is inspecting the troops. 

Lonesome looks to be in good shape. Are the specks on his neck new feathers still in quill?

I just looked up pinioned wing". IICCKKK! Poor bird!

_"Shadow! You are always napping and usually in places where you shouldn't be .. you should not be sleeping in that particular box!"_ But I want to, and I am a cat, so I can, so there!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What a great variety of birds. I love the pics from the park.

I sure hope the crow recovers from that terrific wound, poor thing.

I love the park pigeons, as well as all the ducks. What sexy legs the one pigeon has!  

What a nice profile on that seagull. Hope he recovers quickly.

Give Shadow a kiss from me!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look Terri and Treesa!

I'm sure the crow's wing is not fixable. S/he will have to become a surrogate for other crows that come in to my rehabber friend.

I think the gull and the goldfinch will recover with a bit of time and can then be released.

The specks on Lonesome are beads of water.

Shadow has been duly smooched and complimented on exercising her rights as a cat  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures. What can I say that I haven't said before? You Re-Hab folks just blow my mind time and time again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Great pictures. What can I say that I haven't said before? You Re-Hab folks just blow my mind time and time again.


Thanks, Renee! 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures of all the ducks, geese, coots, pigeons and gulls I feel really sorry for the poor crow I couldn't really make out the extent of the damage to the wing in the pictures, but it doesn't look good...poor baby. 

That is quite a large gull you've got there too and by the looks of it. The little pygmy African hedgehog is adorable though.

Shadow is such a pampered and easy going looking kitty


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I feel really sorry for the poor crow I couldn't really make out the extent of the damage to the wing in the pictures, but it doesn't look good...poor baby.


The humerus is completely detached from the body, and there is a half dollar sized wound going into the body cavity. Crow is alert and eating and drinking well, but is probably not fixable. Goldfinch is doing very well and can probably be released tomorrow. No change in the gull.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry. I am so sorry for the poor crow, that looks like such a nasty injury.

Besides that, I am going to "out" myself and share that I loved the pictures of the Hedgie and Shadow. I know this is a pigeon site and I am a mod and all but I definitely have a super soft spot for small animals and cats! Keep the pictures coming of your "other" animals and rescues!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Terry. I am so sorry for the poor crow, that look like such a nasty injury.
> 
> Besides that, I am going to "out" myself and share that I loved the pictures of the Hedgie and Shadow. I know this is a pigeon site and I am a mod and all but I definitely have a super soft spot for small animals and cats! Keep the pictures coming of your "other" animals and rescues!
> 
> Linda


That's why I usually post in the "Other" Forum .. I don't just get pigeons and doves but ducks, geese, chickens, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters .. and some unusual ones.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Isn't it fun Rehabbing Terry? The best part is enjoying, loving, giving them a second chance at life and releasing them back to the wild. Your lucky  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Isn't it fun Rehabbing Terry? The best part is enjoying, loving, giving them a second chance at life and releasing them back to the wild. Your lucky
> 
> Cindy


Yes, sometimes it is fun especially when our patients make a full recovery and go back to their lives as free birds. Other times, it is definitely not fun and not even remotely enjoyable though I guess being able to end the suffering of a horribly injured creature could be considered a good thing .. it just usually doesn't seem that way to me at the time.

I think all of us who do a lot of rescue and rehab have to just be happy with the successes and try not to let the others get you down.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure am hoping for the best for the crow, Terry!!

Please keep us informed...

Love and Hugs to all!!


----------

